# Falling pics, falling vids, and consequences.



## Greenwedge (May 21, 2011)

Although I'm not given much to thinking a thought did actually form inside my brain although it is filled with sawdust and dulled by many past years of overindulge in alcohol. I was going through the videos I have posted on You Tube, and in everyone of them I could be ticketed for an OSHA violation. To anyone's knowledge has this ever happened? My biggest fear is it falling back on my employer. It is the best job I have ever had, and I would sure hate to lose it due to OSHA mailing him some tickets due to some silly Vids. Thinking of pulling my vids offline unless my fears are unwarranted.


----------



## forestryworks (May 21, 2011)

Unless they can prove who you work for I'd guess you should have no fear.

I could be wrong.

The way I see it, any video a faller takes of himself is for his educational purpose; like watching film in football.


----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2011)

How ever remote, the possibility is there. I have been cautioned about some of my old photos that were taken on company land, that they might show things that the company didn't want shown. Good thing they are all but gone now. Bastards anyway.
If OSHA ran everything, nothing could get done.


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2011)

I've wondered about that when videoing different outfits. I don't mention who they are, and have asked if they minded being filmed, or even, "Any of you guys have warrants out for you?" In our area, there's a good chance that last one might be true. 

If there was such a problem with OSHA, why aren't the Axmen outfits bankrupt from fines by now?


----------



## Gologit (May 21, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Although I'm not given much to thinking a thought did actually form inside my brain although it is filled with sawdust and dulled by many past years of overindulge in alcohol. I was going through the videos I have posted on You Tube, and in everyone of them I could be ticketed for an OSHA violation. To anyone's knowledge has this ever happened? My biggest fear is it falling back on my employer. It is the best job I have ever had, and I would sure hate to lose it due to OSHA mailing him some tickets due to some silly Vids. Thinking of pulling my vids offline unless my fears are unwarranted.


 
I've never heard of it happening but in today's world it's always a possibility. And that's just a damn shame. I've seen your videos. There was nothing there that I don't see, and do, every day in the woods. There was nothing that was so blatantly unsafe as to stand out. But...that's a logger talking, not a government weasel.

I doubt if OSHA, or any of the other regulatory agencies, spends much time looking at You-Tube. If they did they could probably bust every faller that ever made a video...me included.

Our job, by it's very nature, is unsafe. Nothing will change that.

Maybe having the videos on a less public site, like Photo Bucket, might be a good idea.


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2011)

About the only "Agency Use" of youtube we had was one of a crew guy singing and cavorting with his heavy metal band. Somebody had googled it at home and it popped up. His supervisor saw it and said, "No wonder he calls in sick on so many Mondays, he has to be tired after all that jumping around."

Back to here, the only thing I notice, is the threads that show up or comments about the lack of chaps and glasses. Those appear in the Chainsaw Forum.


----------



## hammerlogging (May 21, 2011)

Since all your videos are on your friends back 40 and you are volunteering to get some wood on the ground for him, I don't think you have anything to worry about.

Without proprietary info, company names, locations, or anything else that pegs a target, I'd say it'd be tough to match up a story for anything like that to happen.


----------



## floyd (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, like anyone can't see their screw ups from the air or some road.


----------



## Joe46 (May 21, 2011)

Not really OSHA, but the word here in King Ct was enforcement people were looking at some layoffs because of the budget crunch.So they became quite vigilant.


----------



## Metals406 (May 21, 2011)

You must be punished for your transgressions Pat. Therefore, you are hereby ordered to make even more videos than you already do, and post them by no later than every Friday of each week.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 21, 2011)

*Osha*

This why I do not show or divulge my work history. I do not want people coming after me or my former employers. I have a few vague pictures of a few trees and nothing else.


----------



## Gologit (May 21, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> This why I do not show or divulge my work history. I do not want people coming after me or my former employers. I have a few vague pictures of a few trees and nothing else.


 
Oh. And all this time we thought it was because you were a phony poser who didn't really _have_ a work history. Wow.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 21, 2011)

How many fallers making money have time to get the camera out? I was always going after dollars not fame or bragging rights. If I am doing a job for my self and can get the camera out great most time it is extra weight and I do not want to destroy my better halfs camera:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (May 21, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Oh. And all this time we thought it was because you were a phony poser who didn't really _have_ a work history. Wow.


 
:jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## Gologit (May 21, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> How many fallers making money have time to get the camera out? I was always going after dollars not fame or bragging rights. If I am doing a job for my self and can get the camera out great most time it is extra weight and I do not want to destroy my better halfs camera:hmm3grin2orange:


 
How many? Quite a few actually. But those guys were _real_ fallers and not some delusional phony who covers up his lack of experience and knowledge with parroted phrases and outright lies.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 21, 2011)

If I have to stop this car...



Gary


----------



## Metals406 (May 21, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> If I have to stop this car...
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

He won't stay on his side!!! I have to pee!!


----------



## Gologit (May 21, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> If I have to stop this car...
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


 
:msp_smile: Do what you need to do, Gary. I won't fault you for it. 

But the truth is the truth. The general consensus is that HBRN is a poser. I'm just saying what other people are thinking.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 21, 2011)

I said I would rather not get friends and former employers in trouble. If I had pictures of jobs and or someones equipment then I need permission to show them. I am not a fan of public space videos do to all the arm chair tree cutters. Cutting trees is what I do for a few buck here and there. If I am such a poser how is it I am still alive, because I know how to safely fall most any tree. Pictures can be faked or altered to easily, so can videos.


----------



## 056 kid (May 21, 2011)

your #### is unbelievable, do you have any documented psychological problems? If not, you aught to get checked out. .


----------



## mitch95100 (May 21, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Although I'm not given much to thinking a thought did actually form inside my brain although it is filled with sawdust and dulled by many past years of overindulge in alcohol. I was going through the videos I have posted on You Tube, and in everyone of them I could be ticketed for an OSHA violation. To anyone's knowledge has this ever happened? My biggest fear is it falling back on my employer. It is the best job I have ever had, and I would sure hate to lose it due to OSHA mailing him some tickets due to some silly Vids. Thinking of pulling my vids offline unless my fears are unwarranted.


 
What you u tube name?
gotta check some out lol


----------



## Greenwedge (May 21, 2011)

*Let's be nice guys.*

This is just my take, and trust me, I'm not trying to be a moderator or running for president. The posers are what they are and those who are posing might be doing so for some reason unbeknownst to us, but it might be what gets em through there day. It may be that they had a hard road there whole life and posing on here makes there existence a little more tolerable. I'm not suggesting the toleration of disrespectful posers, but I have not seen anything in this particular thread that a guy couldn't have let slide, and I'm definitely not calling the redneck dude a poser either. I know nothing about him, and think that these are the first posts I have ever seen from him, but then again, my recollection is more than a couple inch's off of trim. I'm not trying to tell people how to act for sure, I'm just saying that it wouldn't hurt to squint a little.....at least till the chips start getting in your eyes..........


----------



## GASoline71 (May 21, 2011)

Good post Pat... you're a stand up cat.

***Imma poet and didn't know it!***

Gary


----------



## madhatte (May 21, 2011)

Pat, your worries are not unfounded. I had some vids up awhile back of me cutting some trees to clear a firebreak, and some side-by-side tests with modded vs. stock saws, and stuff like that. One morning I come into work and the boss wants to see me RIGHT NOW. That's bad, because the boss is a hands-off kind of guy, so RIGHT NOW never means good things. 

Turns out a coworker had showed him the vids (no idea why this person did this), and the boss had asked his boss if it was OK, and so on and so on. It came back down the chain-of-command that they didn't know whether it was OK or not so I'd better just take 'em down anyway. I did, and that's that.

I have since put a few new vids up, but have posted them as unlisted, which means you have to actually have the link to see them, and so far so good. I guess the lesson here is that it doesn't matter what anybody thinks, but rather_ what they think somebody else might think_, that could get you in trouble. Consider switching the security settings on your vids to unlisted and you should be OK.


----------



## OregonSawyer (May 21, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Pat, your worries are not unfounded. I had some vids up awhile back of me cutting some trees to clear a firebreak, and some side-by-side tests with modded vs. stock saws, and stuff like that. One morning I come into work and the boss wants to see me RIGHT NOW. That's bad, because the boss is a hands-off kind of guy, so RIGHT NOW never means good things.
> 
> Turns out a coworker had showed him the vids (no idea why this person did this), and the boss had asked his boss if it was OK, and so on and so on. It came back down the chain-of-command that they didn't know whether it was OK or not so I'd better just take 'em down anyway. I did, and that's that.
> 
> I have since put a few new vids up, but have posted them as unlisted, which means you have to actually have the link to see them, and so far so good. I guess the lesson here is that it doesn't matter what anybody thinks, but rather_ what they think somebody else might think_, that could get you in trouble. Consider switching the security settings on your vids to unlisted and you should be OK.


 




Where can a guy get those links? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Greenwedge (May 21, 2011)

OregonSawyer said:


> Where can a guy get those links? :msp_thumbup:


 
Sorry Pard, I chickened out and made them all private. I'm going to ask my boss about it, and if he is ok with it I will repost them. You can find me on youtube and friend me and you will be able to veiw them that way. My username on youtube is Tatarkidd. Here is a link to a video of mine that was took on my Uncle's brothers, bowling pardners, gym teachers mistress, who had an affair with my other uncle, which lead to my first uncle's death, which is how we meet the mortician that own's this spread that I'm cutting this tree on. LOL YouTube - ‪The Busheling Daywager Falling a Spruce on Afognak Island with a Stihl ms 660‬&rlm;


----------



## Greenwedge (May 21, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Since all your videos are on your friends back 40 and you are volunteering to get some wood on the ground for him, I don't think you have anything to worry about.
> 
> Without proprietary info, company names, locations, or anything else that pegs a target, I'd say it'd be tough to match up a story for anything like that to happen.


 
Your a clever cat Hammer. I like the way you think! I did sis out and make them private though. However remote the chance, It's not worth risking a great job. I'm going to check with the boss and see if it ok with him.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 21, 2011)

Pat... I know you're a modest cat...but that is hands down... prolly the best fallin' video I have ever watched. 

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (May 21, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Sorry Pard, I chickened out and made them all private. I'm going to ask my boss about it, and if he is ok with it I will repost them. You can find me on youtube and friend me and you will be able to veiw them that way. My username on youtube is Tatarkidd. Here is a link to a video of mine that was took on my Uncle's brothers, bowling pardners, gym teachers mistress, who had an affair with my other uncle, which lead to my first uncle's death, which is how we meet the mortician that own's this spread that I'm cutting this tree on. LOL YouTube - ‪The Busheling Daywager Falling a Spruce on Afognak Island with a Stihl ms 660‬&rlm;


 
Too funny, sounds like my family.

Excellent video, should be titled "This is how its done" Impressive, I need to kill something.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 21, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Too funny, sounds like my family.
> 
> Excellent video, should be titled "This is how its done" Impressive, I need to kill something.


 
No acronym for how hard I'm laughing. I may rename it just for you.....now I need to kill somthing....lol


----------



## Greenwedge (May 21, 2011)

GASoline71 said:


> Pat... I know you're a modest cat...but that is hands down... prolly the best fallin' video I have ever watched.
> 
> Gary


Thank's Gary. Do they make Double XL hard hat liners by the way?


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2011)

Greenwedge, 

Is that you or your dog that barks when the tree starts falling?


----------



## Gologit (May 21, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> This is just my take, and trust me, I'm not trying to be a moderator or running for president. The posers are what they are and those who are posing might be doing so for some reason unbeknownst to us, but it might be what gets em through there day. It may be that they had a hard road there whole life and posing on here makes there existence a little more tolerable. I'm not suggesting the toleration of disrespectful posers, but I have not seen anything in this particular thread that a guy couldn't have let slide, and I'm definitely not calling the redneck dude a poser either. I know nothing about him, and think that these are the first posts I have ever seen from him, but then again, my recollection is more than a couple inch's off of trim. I'm not trying to tell people how to act for sure, I'm just saying that it wouldn't hurt to squint a little.....at least till the chips start getting in your eyes..........


 
Good post. You made some good points. There's more to this whole thing than just what you read in this thread but you can make up your own mind about that.

I think I'll take a little vacation. Enough is enough.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 21, 2011)

slowp said:


> Greenwedge,
> 
> Is that you or your dog that barks when the tree starts falling?


 
Yeah......You still cant see that video can ya? ....the one where 5 or 6 go over at once?


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Thank's Gary. Do they make Double XL hard hat liners by the way?



I dunno. Maybe I can make one. See the Hat thread. :excruciating:


----------



## Greenwedge (May 21, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Yeah......You still cant see that video can ya? ....the one where 5 or 6 go over at once?


 
LOL just read it right this time....I dont bark anymore, I have been known to howl from time to time...but never bark.


----------



## slowp (May 21, 2011)

Greenwedge said:


> Yeah......You still cant see that video can ya? ....the one where 5 or 6 go over at once?



I saw it this morning. I thought I heard barking on another video of yours too.


----------



## Greenwedge (May 21, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Good post. You made some good points. There's more to this whole thing than just what you read in this thread but you can make up your own mind about that.
> 
> I think I'll take a little vacation. Enough is enough.


 
Hope you know I'm not judging. It wasn't but 2 months ago that I lost it in the whole Palin thing....just putting in some words to some pards


----------



## Greenwedge (May 21, 2011)

slowp said:


> I saw it this morning. I thought I heard barking on another video of yours too.


 
LOL, Ugly is the quilty party for sure....


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 22, 2011)

The government tends to ignore things of this nature unless something "happens" or there is a lot of publicity about something (then they must "do something").

More likely would be a private lawyer might dig this stuff up to support a case in a lawsuit...

...but private lawyers only take cases where millions of dollars can be had....

...and most logging businesses I know don't have "deep pockets", so not to worry.

The safest thing is to not use your real name and don't give the exact location. But that is a good thing to do for anything on the internet...


----------

